# Smoking Cessation - seasoned coders



## Nackel (May 1, 2013)

Is there a V code for smoking cessation? I cannot find one. I am a new coder. Thought one of you seasoned coders may be able to help.


----------



## vj_tiwari (May 3, 2013)

Hey 

As per Coding Clinic, November - December 1984 Page: 12  

*Current or past history of smoking

Question: 

What is the correct code for currently smoking cigarettes and/or past history of smoking? 

Answer: 

Cigarettes come under the classification of tobacco use and are classified as 305.1, Tobacco use disorder. Past history of smoking tobacco is coded V15.82. The entries to reference in the Alphabetic Index are Abuse, tobacco and History, smoking. 

P.S.- It's great to have discussion on queries or ask for suggestion as a new coder but always try to search first your own in ICD 9 CM (1st in Index of diseases followed by Tabular Index of ICD 9CM). It'll help you thro'out your coding journey. And may be while finding your code you may come across some new codes like, smoking with pregnancy, smoking cough etc. 

Hope this helps!!!

VJ


----------



## ridenut (May 3, 2013)

I use 305.1 and v65.42 with CPT 99406/99407
v15.82 is they have quit


----------



## Nackel (May 6, 2013)

Thank you. I do look first. I just couldn't find anything more specific than 305.1 so I was searching for a v code and was unable to find one. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Nackel (May 6, 2013)

I did find V65.42 but was not sure if tobacco fell into the "substance use and abuse". Thanks


----------



## ridenut (May 7, 2013)

BTW... V65.42 will become Z71.6 Tobacco abuse counseling in ICD-10


----------

